# Champions League



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a cracker of a game tonight at PSG 

PSG open with a peach of a goal from Lavezzi


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Got to love the Champions League,especially when you get to this stage & the top tems in Europe are left to battle it out. 
My Money is on Real to win it.


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like a cracker of a game tonight at PSG 

PSG open with a peach of a goal from Lavezzi
		
Click to expand...


And Chelsea are back in it with an extremely soft penalty. 
Oscar was already on his way down & made sure he made contact with the PSG player ........................ but that's modern football these days, win at ALL costs.

*
Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

It was a pen but the twist to look in the air is silly but they all do it 

PSG possibly could have had one there

PSG are very poor on the ball


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Slime said:



			And Chelsea are back in it with an extremely soft penalty. 
Oscar was already on his way down & made sure he made contact with the PSG player ........................ but that's modern football these days, win at ALL costs.

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Penalty all day long in the modern game. Sadly players will win at all costs,Rooney last night for example.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Reports of problems with fans fighting in the City !? Hopefully not the old head hunters and nothing too serious


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Penalty all day long in the modern game. Sadly players will win at all costs,Rooney last night for example.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Cahill stays on his feet,psg defender goes to ground,good defending poor defending.
Looks like the games for Chelsea"s taking.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reports of problems with fans fighting in the City !? Hopefully not the old head hunters and nothing too serious
		
Click to expand...

I seen a few pics on twitter and they weren't very appetising tbh.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I seen a few pics on twitter and they weren't very appetising tbh.
		
Click to expand...

sounds like the far right was out in force


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

fundy said:



			sounds like the far right was out in force
		
Click to expand...


Pretty disgusting 

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/02/chelsea-fans-rampage-paris-champions-league

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...igans-go-on-the-rampage-in-central-Paris.html

300 hardcore hooligans going via Belguim to get there - why were they allowed to leave the UK


----------



## Astraeus (Apr 2, 2014)

This play-by-play beats the BBC one...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Quality goal. 2-1 wouldn't have been a bad result for Chelsea. Chelsea aren't out of it at 3-1,but it'll be hard.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry Cahill stays on his feet,psg defender goes to ground,good defending poor defending.
Looks like the games for Chelsea"s taking.
		
Click to expand...

My tipster days are over


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Chelsea just look lost without a spearhead - PSG had three on the pitch.

Going it be hard now for them. 

Paris won't be a nice place tonight


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			My tipster days are over

Click to expand...

Mine too. I backed Bayern -1 goal


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea just look lost without a spearhead - PSG had three on the pitch.

Going it be hard now for them. 

Paris won't be a nice place tonight
		
Click to expand...

Put a Suarez or Aguero in Chelsea team & they would be a different class IMO. Big mistake loaning Lukaku out. Demba Ba should have been given a better chance.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 2, 2014)

I see the old English disease was back again tonight with Chelsea fans on the rampage smashing up cafes and shops.

Scum.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 2, 2014)

The special one isn't so special at the moment is he :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Put a Suarez or Aguero in Chelsea team & they would be a different class IMO. Big mistake loaning Lukaku out. Demba Ba should have been given a better chance.
		
Click to expand...


Even Sturridge up there would give a different outlook 

Ba never been in the picture - not sure why as he is a very good front runner and goalscorer 

Rumours are that Lukaku wants it stay at Everton


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I see the old English disease was back again tonight with Chelsea fans on the rampage smashing up cafes and shops.

Scum.
		
Click to expand...

It's a disease not just evident in English football fans


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 2, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I see the old English disease was back again tonight with Chelsea fans on the rampage smashing up cafes and shops.

Scum.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, they will be battering the police next and getting custodial sentences for it


----------



## CMAC (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah phils already posted, shame! Love Paris - loathe the football scummy ned boys


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paris won't be a nice place tonight
		
Click to expand...

I went there to see the reds in 1997 when we got beat 3-0.

The highlight was the journey home when they took the coach escort very slowly through a notorious Parisian park (bois de boulogne?) where the "ladies of the night" inhabit. This place had brasses running in out of the bushes, half-naked and more. The coach was rocking from side to side with people shouting "look here", "have you seen this one" etc etc.

I reckon the police did this on purpose to take our mind off the result, it worked!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Even Sturridge up there would give a different outlook 

Ba never been in the picture - not sure why as he is a very good front runner and goalscorer 

Rumours are that Lukaku wants it stay at Everton
		
Click to expand...

Sturridge didn't really get the chance at Chelsea as they insisted on sticking with Torres. Chelsea will definitely spend big again in the summer on a striker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sturridge didn't really get the chance at Chelsea as they insisted on sticking with Torres. Chelsea will definitely spend big again in the summer on a striker.
		
Click to expand...


Which striker though ? 

Thought Lewondonski would have been perfect 

Maybe Manduzikic ? Costa ? Diamo 

Not sure what strikers will be available


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2014)

Costa,Cavani who knows.Lewondonski as already got an agreement with Bayern.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2014)

I watched the game in a Paris pub - not aware of any other brits and certainly no Chelsea fans.  Packed with PSG fans - passionate but almost oddly civilised.  Many had had a meal and were still sitting at there tables as they watched. And one thing I noticed about a big group of 20-30yr olds.  Most had no more than 3pts to drink over the duration of the game.  In fact I didn't see anyone pissed in that pub - packed though it was.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

Got interesting in the two ties tonight 

Dortmund pull 2 back against Madrid and it's now 3-2

And Chelsea are 1 up to have the tie at 3-2 also but have an away goal


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought the Madrid game was as good as over after the 1st leg. Chelsea played well 1st half,should be a cracking 2nd half.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2014)

Im no Chelski fan but I definitely celebrated that goal with you.....:cheers:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Definitely deserved over 2 legs. Not  bad that Jose :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 8, 2014)

give them Bayern or Madrid in the Semi, can't be doing with Maureen in the final, his head would have its own atmosphere!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			give them Bayern or Madrid in the Semi, can't be doing with Maureen in the final, his head would have its own atmosphere!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be too bitter Gibbo,your team will finally be back in the CL next season For the group stage at least). 
Then we'll see how good Maureen's tea boy is


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2014)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 8, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			give them Bayern or Madrid in the Semi, can't be doing with Maureen in the final, his head would have its own atmosphere!
		
Click to expand...

Dont put it past them taking down either of them. They have got their tails up now, will be hard to beat.

They will believe so much its happening again, that belief can be hard to stop!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Dont put it past them taking down either of them. They have got their tails up now, will be hard to beat.

They will believe so much its happening again, that belief can be hard to stop!
		
Click to expand...

It depends on what his priority is. Depending on how the Liverpool v city games goes this Sunday, the Liverpool v chelsea league game will be sandwiched between both semi final legs. It could be an interesting use of his squad over 8 days.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 9869

Click to expand...

Seen this last month on FB, still funny though.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			It depends on what his priority is. Depending on how the Liverpool v city games goes this Sunday, the Liverpool v chelsea league game will be sandwiched between both semi final legs. It could be an interesting use of his squad over 8 days.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I think the CL is priority as it's in their own hands & Its the big prize. But think Chelsea have a strong enough squad to go for both.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seen this last month on FB, still funny though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got it off twitter. Don't know who thinks of em. Funny tho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seen this last month on FB, still funny though.:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Did you hear about the story today 

He Was out having a jog and saw a little lad with downs playing football so he joined in and had a kick about with him :thup: top bloke


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you hear about the story today 

He Was out having a jog and saw a little lad with downs playing football so he joined in and had a kick about with him :thup: top bloke
		
Click to expand...

Or good publicity stunt??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or good publicity stunt??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





Click to expand...

Seriously why mention the kid had downs? Suppose it makes it sound better than just saying he had a kick about with a kid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously why mention the kid had downs? Suppose it makes it sound better than just saying he had a kick about with a kid.
		
Click to expand...

Does it really matter that much ? It's a nice story with a footballer just acting normal and having a kickabout.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does it really matter that much ? It's a nice story with a footballer just acting normal and having a kickabout.
		
Click to expand...

I agree,just don't see why you had to mention the kid had downs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree,just don't see why you had to mention the kid had downs.
		
Click to expand...

Because he did ? Makes no difference at all


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or good publicity stunt??
		
Click to expand...

You are making the presumption that he is talking about suarez - he may have meant ken Dodd?

Btw - them plassy flags - maybe they work.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You are making the presumption that he is talking about suarez - he may have meant ken Dodd?

Btw - them plassy flags - maybe they work.

Click to expand...

Haha yeah who knows what would have happened if it wasn't for the flags 
& it's Liverpoolphil & his beloved Suarez were talking about,so surely I can be excused for assuming.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you hear about the story today 

He Was out having a jog and saw a little lad with downs playing football so he joined in and had a kick about with him :thup: top bloke
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just any lad though, he was teaching him to dive :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			It wasn't just any lad though, he was teaching him to dive :smirk:

View attachment 9871

Click to expand...


:rofl:

Funny fecker :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Put a Suarez or Aguero in Chelsea team & they would be a different class IMO. Big mistake loaning Lukaku out. Demba Ba should have been given a better chance.
		
Click to expand...

Prophetic?


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 9, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			The special one isn't so special at the moment is he :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You must be feeling a little bit stupid now. He is a GOD !


----------



## dufferman (Apr 9, 2014)

I was on the edge of my sofa for almost the entire game. Great game to watch. Bring on Madrid! That WILL be a game to watch!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			Prophetic?
		
Click to expand...

Haha had a word with Jose didn't i


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			You must be feeling a little bit stupid now. He is a GOD !
		
Click to expand...


God ? :rofl:

Nothing has been won yet


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			God ? :rofl:

Nothing has been won yet
		
Click to expand...

No but his CL record is pretty impressive.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No but his CL record is pretty impressive.
		
Click to expand...

His overall records are impressive :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

actually I wouldnt mind chelsea losing in the final and coming runner up to us in the league, no one remembers 2nd


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			no one remembers 2nd 

Click to expand...


I do I do !!!   Moscow 08 

Viva john terry could of won the cup but you messed it up    ......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			His overall records are impressive :thup:
		
Click to expand...

True


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I do I do !!!   Moscow 08 

Viva john terry could of won the cup but you messed it up    ...... 

Click to expand...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 9, 2014)

Slime said:








Click to expand...



:thup: :whoo:


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 9, 2014)

The only Parisian on the pitch last night knocked Paris out...oh the Irony.

KTBFFH


----------



## Birchy (Apr 9, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			The only Parisian on the pitch last night knocked Paris out...oh the Irony.

KTBFFH
		
Click to expand...

Demba Ba is a Parisian?


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 9, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Demba Ba is a Parisian? 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			His overall records are impressive :thup:
		
Click to expand...


They are indeed 

Had a discussion with a mate at work 

He is obviously seen as a success at Chelsea,Porto and Inter but would his spell at Madrid been seen as a success ?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are indeed 

Had a discussion with a mate at work 

He is obviously seen as a success at Chelsea,Porto and Inter but would his spell at Madrid been seen as a success ?
		
Click to expand...

A league and 2 cups snt too bad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			A league and 2 cups snt too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when he was up against a Barca team who were been touted as one of the best teams ever. I think Real expect to win the CL tho.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Especially when he was up against a Barca team who were been touted as one of the best teams ever. I think Real expect to win the CL tho.
		
Click to expand...

They are obsessed with winning a 10th.. nothing else matters at the moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			A league and 2 cups snt too bad.
		
Click to expand...


It's not bad but is it a success after spending hundreds of millions to try and overtake Barce ?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not bad but is it a success after spending hundreds of millions to try and overtake Barce ?
		
Click to expand...

I would say they expected more.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not bad but is it a success after spending hundreds of millions to try and overtake Barce ?
		
Click to expand...

But how much was the Barca team worth? Barca were on another planet a few year back. I certainly wouldn't class Jose's spell at Real a Failure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But how much was the Barca team worth? Barca were on another planet a few year back. I certainly wouldn't class Jose's spell at Real a Failure.
		
Click to expand...



He went there to topple Barce and to win the CL - he didn't do that , he was unsuccessful in that quest and left. Doesn't seem a success to me but each to their own


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He went there to topple Barce and to win the CL - he didn't do that , he was unsuccessful in that quest and left. Doesn't seem a success to me but each to their own
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no worries. Still not a bad managerial record :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok mate no worries. Still not a bad managerial record :thup:
		
Click to expand...


He does have a very good record - up there with the best


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He does have a very good record - up there with the best
		
Click to expand...

WHat chance Manu joining them in the Semis....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			WHat chance Manu joining them in the Semis....
		
Click to expand...


Always a chance but think it's very slim


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always a chance but think it's very slim
		
Click to expand...

Id agree. I dont have sky so it will be live text for me on this one.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

For every goal Man U have in them, I feel Bayern has 2 at home


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

If Bayern don't play with Mandzukic then think the Mancs will have a chance - Bayern at times look toothless in Europe without a striker.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Bayern don't play with Mandzukic then think the Mancs will have a chance - *Bayern at times look toothless in Europe without a striker.*

Click to expand...

I'd never describe them as toothless, not with Robben & Ribery ......................... but I do know what you mean. Not quite the usual cutting edge, but still very dangerous.
It's going to be a tough game tonight and United could definitely do it, I just don't think they will.
I'm going Bayern to win 2-1 but I hope to God I'm wrong. Welbeck is the key to unlock the Bayern defence.


*Slime*.

Out of interest, who do you want to win tonight?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'd never describe them as toothless, not with Robben & Ribery ......................... but I do know what you mean. Not quite the usual cutting edge, but still very dangerous.
It's going to be a tough game tonight and United could definitely do it, I just don't think they will.
I'm going Bayern to win 2-1 but I hope to God I'm wrong. Welbeck is the key to unlock the Bayern defence.


*Slime*.

Out of interest, who do you want to win tonight?
		
Click to expand...


Yes toothless is prob not the right word - a less threat 

If Wellbeck is your key then god help you 

And as for who I want to win - well I never want Man UTD to win any game - sorry


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

Slime said:



			Welbeck is the key to unlock the Bayern defence
		
Click to expand...

Your out then...


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			Your out then...
		
Click to expand...

Not yet they're not.


*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2014)

Serious question.
Why can someone who splits his boot and needs to change it cant come back onto
the pitch for 3 minutes.
What the hell has he done wrong,im honestly getting sick of football.
How can someone who get injured in a tackle by another player have to go
off the field after being treated.
What was his flippin crime?
The team goes down to 10 men until the next period of play ends.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Serious question.
Why can someone who splits his boot and needs to change it cant come back onto
the pitch for 3 minutes.
What the hell has he done wrong,im honestly getting sick of football.
How can someone who get injured in a tackle by another player have to go
off the field after being treated.
What was his flippin crime?
The team goes down to 10 men until the next period of play ends.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree .............. it just seems so wrong.


*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Serious question.
Why can someone who splits his boot and needs to change it cant come back onto
the pitch for 3 minutes.
What the hell has he done wrong,im honestly getting sick of football.
*How can someone who get injured in a tackle by another player have to go
off the field after being treated.
What was his flippin crime*?
The team goes down to 10 men until the next period of play ends.
		
Click to expand...


This was brought in because too many players were feigning injury and time wasting, unfortunately the genuine injuries get punished too.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

The difference in managers is huge, 1 is on the sideline still screaming & willing his team on and talking to them at every opportunity, & the other, who's ironically losing is sat down?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			The difference in managers is huge, 1 is on the sideline still screaming & willing his team on and talking to them at every opportunity, & the other, who's ironically losing is sat down?
		
Click to expand...

Hail Hail Davie Moyes

#MoyesIn
#FootballGenius


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Hail Hail Davie Moyes
		
Click to expand...


#footballgenuis


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

isnt genuis a type of sponge Phil (yes I know its still spelt wrong)

anyway, Bayern Chelski and Mourinho to cry when they go out.... wheres Carlsberg when i need them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

No shame in going out to Bayern at this stage. It wasn't the mauling we all expected.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No shame in going out to Bayern at this stage. It wasn't the mauling we all expected.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

Bayern have looked decent over 2 legs but thats about it.

Get the away goal and park the bus, that's what  Mourinho/Chelsea would've done.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Really?

Bayern have looked decent over 2 legs but thats about it.

Get the away goal and park the bus, that's what  Mourinho/Chelsea would've done.
		
Click to expand...

But UTD don't have the players Chelsea have& Moyes Certainly isn't no Special 1. 
Bayern don't look all that to me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But UTD don't have the players Chelsea have& Moyes Certainly isn't no Special 1. 
Bayern don't look all that to me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, if Chelsea get Bayern in the semi's then i'd fancy Chelsea to beat them.

That CL is Chelsea's to lose i reckon.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But UTD don't have the players Chelsea have& Moyes Certainly isn't no Special 1. 
Bayern don't look all that to me.
		
Click to expand...

YAWN, Mourinho isnt special at all!


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No shame in going out to Bayern at this stage. It wasn't the mauling we all expected.
		
Click to expand...

It was a mauling,like all the better sides and some mediocre sides have given em all season...Moyes is not your man


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			YAWN, Mourinho isnt special at all!
		
Click to expand...

How can the self proclaimed special one not be special?

It's the journo's who lap up everything he says and giggle like little school girls whenever he makes a snide comment about Wenger etc etc that annoy me.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But UTD don't have the players Chelsea have& Moyes Certainly isn't no Special 1. 
Bayern don't look all that to me.
		
Click to expand...

Utd don't have the players???..Rooney 300 grand a week,was inept,slow and not in the game,Utd fans still yhink he is the chosen one though,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			YAWN, Mourinho isnt special at all!
		
Click to expand...

Let's see how his tea boy cuts it amongst europes elite next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let's see how his *tea boy *cuts it amongst europes elite next year 

Click to expand...

Maureen was an Interpreter for Robson when he started out wasn't he ? 

Think Rodgers was coach when he started out


----------



## Dodger (Apr 9, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Utd don't have the players???..Rooney 300 grand a week,was inept,slow and not in the game,Utd fans still yhink he is the chosen one though,
		
Click to expand...

Rooney is quickly becoming a run of the mill player.

When did he last set the heather alight in a big big game?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Rooney is quickly becoming a run of the mill player.

When did he last set the heather alight in a big big game?
		
Click to expand...

He's been gash for a long time, watched a great display on how to play football the other night when Dortmund pressed and pressed made Ramos and Pepe look like pub players, one of the best games I've seen in a long time. Man Utd are year behind them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 9, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			He's been gash for a long time, watched a great display on how to play football the other night when Dortmund pressed and pressed made Ramos and Pepe look like pub players, one of the best games I've seen in a long time. Man Utd are year behind them.
		
Click to expand...

I thought United played OK up until they scored they just went to sleep and were still celebrating when Bayern scored.== United looked beaten when they scored the second.== Rooney was poor but is injured how bad does he have to play before Dave takes him off as I thought Wellbeck was doing OK up front .== Chicarito ( sorry for spelling ) must be sick warming his arse on the bench when players carrying injuries play 90 mins very poorly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maureen was an Interpreter for Robson when he started out wasn't he ? 

Think Rodgers was coach when he started out 

Click to expand...

Hey it's not a bad thing. Rodgers probably as it at the top of his CV that he once made cups of tea for The Special 1


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Apr 10, 2014)

Athletico Madrid the 'value' bet to win it.....took 5's.....hope they get Chelsea in the semi's......the 'weakest' of the 4 left as betting shows.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Game is really "bitty" at the moment 

Can see someone getting a red card in this


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2014)

Mourinho "Parking The Bus" tonight. 

#MasterTactician


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Is that tears from Terry ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Mourinho "Parking The Bus" tonight. 

#MasterTactician
		
Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Lampard is a very lucky boy ! Deliberate handball 

This is going to get very feisty indeed !


----------



## Dodger (Apr 22, 2014)

Townesend is the most biased man on football TV. 

Odd considering he's Irish.

I think he watches differing games to what I see.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Townesend is the most biased man on football TV. 

Odd considering he's Irish.

I think he watches differing games to what I see.
		
Click to expand...

No he always talks Tosh, whether Chelsea are playing or not.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No he always talks Tosh, whether Chelsea are playing or not.
		
Click to expand...

He's shocking,at least we've got Chiles & Keane to look forward to


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's shocking,at least we've got Chiles & Keane to look forward to 

Click to expand...

I think Itv have generally always had poor pundits.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2014)

However they got there, good result for Chelsea but have a feeling with injuries and suspensions they will be too weak and Madrid won't be as poor again. Can see Madrid getting 1-1 draw


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Well they got the nil nil draw so parking the bus worked

But what happens at home ? Do they open up a bit and then become suspect to an away goal ? 

Few injuries which is good for us and some more suspensions for next week


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Itv have generally always had poor pundits.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but tbf BBC & sky have more than a few bad ones on their pay roll. Adrian Chiles tho


----------



## Dodger (Apr 22, 2014)

That was torture.

Another win for Mourinho's total non football brand.

I hope Chelsea get pumped in the 2nd leg. 1 it'll mean his horrible face won't have a smile on it and 2 an English team won't be in the final.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah but tbf BBC & sky have more than a few bad ones on their pay roll. Adrian Chiles tho 

Click to expand...

Whatever do you mean, BBC and sky have loads of ex-Liverpool players - whats the problem in that?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whatever do you mean, BBC and sky have loads of ex-Liverpool players - whats the problem in that?

Click to expand...

Hahaha obviously Phil Thompson & co are the better ones


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Mourinho "Parking The Bus" tonight. 

#MasterTactician
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. People wax lyrical about Mourinho and I guess you can't argue with his record but my god are they dull to watch. If teams play like that against him he goes off on one of his anti-football rants yet when he does it it's hailed as tactical genius


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			My thoughts exactly. People wax lyrical about Mourinho and I guess you can't argue with his record but my god are they dull to watch. If teams play like that against him he goes off on one of his anti-football rants yet when he does it it's hailed as tactical genius 

Click to expand...

"People in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones"

Walking off without shaking hands is a bit disrespectful aswell.

And before Fishy screams "Mourinho haters" Its  becoming a regular occurrence:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			"People in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones"
		
Click to expand...

Confused. Hawkeye is a martyr to the art of football supporting and like me is a Fulham fan. We're crap but rarely boring


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Confused. Hawkeye is a martyr to the art of football supporting and like me is a Fulham fan. We're crap but rarely boring
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was aimed at mourinho not Hawkeye.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 22, 2014)

Job done though

But oh the hypocrisy! 

And apparent lack of respect!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry it was aimed at mourinho not Hawkeye.
		
Click to expand...

No prob. Think error was mine. Tired and didn't really follow through the thread properly. Mourinho will say whatever makes the headline tomorrow and I doubt he even believes half the guff most of the time.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2014)

That was like pulling teeth watching that. Has Maureen really got a good result, I think not. 0-0 in the away leg is dangerous. Atletico are more than capable of scoring if Chelski move away from the edge of the 6 yard box.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Job done though

But oh the hypocrisy! 

And apparent lack of respect!
		
Click to expand...

Good summing up of Maureen there  :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			That was like pulling teeth watching that. Has Maureen really got a good result, I think not. 0-0 in the away leg is dangerous. Atletico are more than capable of scoring if Chelski move away from the edge of the 6 yard box.
		
Click to expand...

Although 0-0 usually favours the away side, I can't see Atletico  scoring at Chelsea, they had lots of the ball tonight and just kept putting balls in the box. 

They hardly got in behind  Chelsea and when they did it was a case of 9 men back defending.

Although Chelsea did their job I was a little disappointed with Atletico  tonight.

Chelsea will be a bit more forward thinking next week but I wouldn't be surprised to see a tight 1-0 win.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Although 0-0 usually favours the away side, I can't see Atletico  scoring at Chelsea, they had lots of the ball tonight and just kept putting balls in the box. 

They hardly got in behind  Chelsea and when they did it was a case of 9 men back defending.

Although Chelsea did their job I was a little disappointed with Atletico  tonight.

Chelsea will be a bit more forward thinking next week but I wouldn't be surprised to see a tight 1-0 win.
		
Click to expand...

Very dodgy going into the second leg at home though without an away goal. Athletico have a strong defence, so if they manage to score first then CHelski could really be up against it. But it should be a good second leg, that is unless MAureen deicdes to park the big blue bus and see if they can catch them on the break


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2014)

Well Chelsea have just lost Cech and Teary for the season. 

Hazard is already out , Matic can't play and they have just lost Lampard and Mikel to suspension !!

The bus will be parked


----------



## Snelly (Apr 23, 2014)

Appalling match. Chelsea = anti-football. Luiz staying down holding his face after a minor shoulder to shoulder collision to waste time just sums Chelsea up.  Absolutely pathetic and I hope they get hammered at Stamford Bridge. 

Jose really lacks class.  He's like a spoilt little kid.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Appalling match. Chelsea = anti-football. Luiz staying down holding his face after a minor shoulder to shoulder collision to waste time just sums Chelsea up.  Absolutely pathetic and I hope they get hammered at Stamford Bridge. 

Jose really lacks class.  He's like a spoilt little kid.
		
Click to expand...


I couldn't believe what I was seeing when this happened.
When he was being led off the pitch by the 2 physios one of them
put a blanket over his shoulder to keep him warm,pampered primadonnas.

On the match boring as hell,I think his plan went accordingly.
Stopping the opposition scoring and maybe trying to nick one from
a set play.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Appalling match. Chelsea = anti-football. Luiz staying down holding his face after a minor shoulder to shoulder collision to waste time just sums Chelsea up.  Absolutely pathetic and I hope they get hammered at Stamford Bridge. 

Jose really lacks class.  He's like a spoilt little kid.
		
Click to expand...

What he said.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What he said.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this game while chatting in the pub - it looked like Luiz managed to put both the goalie and Terry out himself.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

It was almost as bad as this 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jMcHvha6beQ
How can they not be embarrassed ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It was almost as bad as this 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jMcHvha6beQ
How can they not be embarrassed ?
		
Click to expand...

It was Easter a near more dramatic resurrection ...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It was almost as bad as this 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jMcHvha6beQ
How can they not be embarrassed ?
		
Click to expand...


Same as Drogba and his actions against Napoli and his cheeky look 

One action isn't a defence of another action 

Suarez at times embarrassed himself with his actions 

As does Luiz , Ramieres , Oscar and Teary and before that Drogba and Robben


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same as Drogba and his actions against Napoli and his cheeky look 

One action isn't a defence of another action 

Suarez at times embarrassed himself with his actions 

As does Luiz , Ramieres , Oscar and Teary and before that Drogba and Robben
		
Click to expand...

You really have become a Chelsea name dropper and hater haven't you, I'm thinking my original thinking of you hasn't changed!

Time for you to Join the Foxholer so I don't need to read your drivel.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			You really have become a Chelsea name dropper and hater haven't you, I'm thinking my original thinking of you hasn't changed!

Time for you to Join the Foxholer so I don't need to read your drivel.
		
Click to expand...

Yet it's ok for Chelsea fans to drop Suarez into any conversation whenever a Chelsea player is criticised ? 

Unless you can tell me why Suarez was brought into the thread ( again by a Chelsea fan ) when someone criticised Luiz ? 

It appears it's ok when Chelsea fans "constantly" criticise Suarez but appears when a Chelsea player is at the receiving end ? That's different.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Chelsea heatmap from last night


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 23, 2014)

Barcelona attacked AM in both games and got knocked out, Chelsea approached the game defensively and if you asked any fan they would have taken 0 - 0 before the game. You can't win the tie in the first game but you can go a long way to losing it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea heatmap from last night 


View attachment 10096

Click to expand...

 That's a counter-attacking bus though. Must have alloys and a Porsche engine - cue hubcaps jokes.....


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Chelsea were excellent last night. Defence is just as important as attack at the top level, just ask Barca when they tried to attack Bayern in last year's semi. Give Chelsea's back four to Bayern or Madrid and you have your CL winner.

BTW, no-one was calling Chelsea dull when they slapped a fluent Arsenal for 6 recently. 

And no, I have no affinity to Chelski...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea heatmap from last night 


View attachment 10096

Click to expand...

That's clearly not Chelsea at all. Theres a massive gap down their left flank


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Piece said:



			i thought Chelsea were excellent last night. Defence is just as important as attack at the top level, just ask Barca when the tried to attack Bayern in last year's semi. Give Chelsea's back four to Bayern or Madrid and you have your CL winner.

BTW, no-one was calling Chelsea dull when they slapped a fluent Arsenal for 6 recently. 

And no, I have no affinity to Chelski...
		
Click to expand...

It does get underestimated. The idea of football is to win and if your defence is that good then why not use it?

Attacking football is more exciting but I do enjoy a superb defensive performance also.

Gary Cahill last night was an absolute colossus and its great to see how far he has come since he left us. I said I wouldn't swap him for many when he played for us and I still feel the same now :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			It does get underestimated. The idea of football is to win and if your defence is that good then why not use it?

Attacking football is more exciting but I do enjoy a superb defensive performance also.

Gary Cahill last night was an absolute colossus and its great to see how far he has come since he left us. I said I wouldn't swap him for many when he played for us and I still feel the same now :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You can't knock the performance last night, I just think it is always dodgy going into the second leg without an away goal.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet it's ok for Chelsea fans to drop Suarez into any conversation whenever a Chelsea player is criticised ? 

Unless you can tell me why Suarez was brought into the thread ( again by a Chelsea fan ) when someone criticised Luiz ? 

It appears it's ok when Chelsea fans "constantly" criticise Suarez but appears when a Chelsea player is at the receiving end ? That's different.
		
Click to expand...

You know what Phil, it does not matter what team you support or hate. The bottom line here is the cheating that is within the game and has got worse over the last 10 years. It is now getting to the point that the young English players are now following this way of trying to influence the ref, that was not so much of a problem in the past.

We just have to accept it as part of the game, wether we like it or not and everyone needs to stop having silly little digs at each others teams, because we are all as bad as each other.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet it's ok for Chelsea fans to drop Suarez into any conversation whenever a Chelsea player is criticised ? 

Unless you can tell me why Suarez was brought into the thread ( again by a Chelsea fan ) when someone criticised Luiz ? 

It appears it's ok when Chelsea fans "constantly" criticise Suarez but appears when a Chelsea player is at the receiving end ? That's different.
		
Click to expand...

There's a huge difference between mentioning an individual like Suarez who has controversial moments in every match and listing historic names and incidents dragging them back to the fore like some old woman,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2014)

It was a great defensive performance, and yes results are what matter. A team that has been put together with hundreds of millions spent on it, should be able to offer a bit more attacking threat though, surely?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You can't knock the performance last night, I just think it is always dodgy going into the second leg without an away goal.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think a 1-1 is a nice away score but I think Chelsea didn't want to risk too much with them hitting on the counter.

Chelsea clearly fancy it at home so lets see what they are made of. Athletico could be even more dangerous on the counter so we may see another defensive performance where they try and get a 1-0 imo.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			It was a great defensive performance, and yes results are what matter. A team that has been put together with hundreds of millions spent on it, should be able to offer a bit more attacking threat though, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Well I will agree when Jose has picked his striker. He clearly isn't happy with the ones he has and is going for a specific target. He wont settle for buying cack because its available, he will be going for who he wants or none.

If Chelsea had a Suarez for example they would carry a greater threat but they haven't got anything close to a top quality striker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			There's a huge difference between mentioning an individual like Suarez who has controversial moments in every match and listing historic names and incidents dragging them back to the fore like some old woman,
		
Click to expand...

Rameries actions was last Saturday ? People are happy to bring up Suarez actions last season ? 

Don't you think it's a bit hypocritical to constantly bring up Suarez whilst ignoring the actions of others 

As for this "every match" - it's rubbish and you know it is - there has been the dive the other week against City and the incident against Norwich ( remembering that Fer's studs went down his shin ) 

I will admit Suarez does things on the pitch that embarrass himself and the club and there is no excuse for it and he should have been punished for the dive 

Suarez is open season but yet why don't I see one word from yourself or any Chelsea fan criticising the actions of Rameires - blatent forearm into someone's face off the ball or Luiz antics last night or even your coach or when Maureen stormed onto the pitch or his words to the press or the actions of his coach towards the ref !! Nope whenever those incidents are questioned it's either excused or Suarez is brought up or someone else is brought. 

But it's been like that for about 9 years now - and it's filtered down from the attitude of the manager then and the same manager right now. 

When criticising he actions of any player or any club - Chelsea fans don't have to look far for their own examples right now and in the past


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			You really have become a Chelsea name dropper and hater haven't you, I'm thinking my original thinking of you hasn't changed!

Time for you to Join the Foxholer so I don't need to read your drivel.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, come on guys, simmer.
I know Phil can be annoying at times, as I'm sure we all can, but he's just doing what we all do .......................... and that's defend our team to the hilt.
I do it, Phil does it, you do it ................ we all do it, so let5's just try and get along a bit better :thup:.


*Slime*.

*P.S. Phil, what's your Fantasy Race to Dubai team called? 						

*
See what I mean?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You know what Phil, it does not matter what team you support or hate. The bottom line here is the cheating that is within the game and has got worse over the last 10 years. It is now getting to the point that the young English players are now following this way of trying to influence the ref, that was not so much of a problem in the past.

We just have to accept it as part of the game, wether we like it or not and everyone needs to stop having silly little digs at each others teams, because we are all as bad as each other.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly need to find a way to clamp down on a lot of incidents - no idea what needs to be done but something certainly needs to change 

And yes all teams have people that embarress the club and people that need to clean up their act 

Just going a bit miffed when it appears ok to highlight one player


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet it's ok for Chelsea fans to drop Suarez into any conversation whenever a Chelsea player is criticised ? 

Unless you can tell me why Suarez was brought into the thread ( again by a Chelsea fan ) when someone criticised Luiz ? 

It appears it's ok when Chelsea fans "constantly" criticise Suarez but appears when a Chelsea player is at the receiving end ? That's different.
		
Click to expand...

Luiz has occasional abberations in an otherwise very classy way of playing.

Suarez (and Drogba, but slightly less so imo) seems to have falling over as part of his natural style!

I would love to see simulation cut out of the game, but don't expect it to happen any time soon. Is the Scottish 'compliance panel' working? The EPL Clubs (and Refs) rejected the idea when Dyke proposed it!


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			Hey, come on guys, simmer.
I know Phil can be annoying at times, as I'm sure we all can, but he's just doing what we all do .......................... and that's defend our team to the hilt.
I do it, Phil does it, you do it ................ we all do it, so let5's just try and get along a bit better :thup:.


*Slime*.

*P.S. Phil, what's your Fantasy Race to Dubai team called? 						

*
See what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between criticising the 'moment' and dragging any past up whilst exaggerating those actions also, I have a wife at home who is excellent in doing that, maybe Phil is really Phillippa, come to think of, he/she insists on having the last word in EVERY topic he/she gets involved in, hmm, I'm beginning to believe Liverpoolphillipa is actually a wifey on here in disguise :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			There's a difference between criticising the 'moment' and dragging any past up whilst exaggerating those actions also, I have a wife at home who is excellent in doing that, maybe Phil is really Phillippa, come to think of, he/she insists on having the last word in EVERY topic he/she gets involved in, hmm, I'm beginning to believe Liverpoolphillipa is actually a wifey on here in disguise :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So anytime you mention anything in regards Suarez that has happened in the past we can remember this post 

Like I said - Rameires was Saturday and it's conveniently ignored.

You threw your teddies out in regards a post I made and no resort to cheap jibes ( shall I be expecting a PM or even a visit )  - a few home truths about your club in reply and they get again conveniently ignored 

It's purely hypocritical but it's par of the norm these days 

Money can buy lots of things - there is some things it can't buy


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So anytime you mention anything in regards Suarez that has happened in the past we can remember this post 

Like I said - Rameires was Saturday and it's conveniently ignored.

You threw your teddies out in regards a post I made and no resort to cheap jibes ( shall I be expecting a PM or even a visit )  - a few home truths about your club in reply and they get again conveniently ignored 

It's purely hypocritical but it's par of the norm these days 

Money can buy lots of things - there is some things it can't buy
		
Click to expand...

I called you a knob in a pm that's all, you ran to the teachers and I got warned and some points, as I say, last word every time like some old woman, which has been noticed and stated by other individuals openly also.

I won't have to read or reply to your drivel any more Phillipa, I can't see your posts any more thankfully.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly need to find a way to clamp down on a lot of incidents - no idea what needs to be done but something certainly needs to change 

And yes all teams have people that embarress the club and people that need to clean up their act 

Just going a bit miffed when it appears ok to highlight one player
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who is caught Diving should be red carded ! That would stop it but you will get all the liberals saying what if the ref is wrong .=== Well refs get a lot wrong=== its just blatant cheating like shirt pulling in the area give a penalty and they wont do it, let them do it and they wont stop. ===I am a Liverpool fan and watch Skrytil every week thinking the ref must have seen that. ==But he is not the only one .=== The Ramires elbow / forearm smash was a disgrace and anyone who does this should get a SIX game ban auto.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anyone who is caught Diving should be red carded ! That would stop it but you will get all the liberals saying what if the ref is wrong .=== Well refs get a lot wrong=== its just blatant cheating like shirt pulling in the area give a penalty and they wont do it, let them do it and they wont stop. ===I am a Liverpool fan and watch Skrytil every week thinking the ref must have seen that. ==But he is not the only one .=== The Ramires elbow / forearm smash was a disgrace and anyone who does this should get a SIX game ban auto.
		
Click to expand...

its been mentioned mentioned in the past and still hasn't happened. Have a panel of ex players. Maybe if poss 1 from each team in league. Then have 3 decide on dives / cheating after each weekend. Warning first offence, 1 game, 3 game, 5 game. Wouldn't take long to slow it up. As to Skrtel, in his defence he did learn from carra lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Didn't they try to ban Eduardo for 3 games for diving 

But was challenged in court and the ban was thrown out because they need to "prove" intent to dive etc 

It's so hard to judge 

And yes Skrtel needs to stop grabbing hold of players - it could cost us dearly


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't they try to ban Eduardo for 3 games for diving 

But was challenged in court and the ban was thrown out because they need to "prove" intent to dive etc 

It's so hard to judge 

And yes Skrtel needs to stop grabbing hold of players - it could cost us dearly
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if they bought the rule into affect at start of season as opposed to retrospectively then clubs would have no way to complain. Plus when a player winks after said dives their guilt is a bit more obvious.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe if they bought the rule into affect at start of season as opposed to retrospectively then clubs would have no way to complain. Plus when a player winks after said dives their guilt is a bit more obvious.
		
Click to expand...


Clubs will always use lawyers etc to try and find a way around it and they already have done. 

Have to prove intent - a player could just say - I didn't mean to dive and they have to prove he is lying ? Very hard as UEFA found out - hence why no one has been charged since


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Clubs will always use lawyers etc to try and find a way around it and they already have done. 

Have to prove intent - a player could just say - I didn't mean to dive and they have to prove he is lying ? Very hard as UEFA found out - hence why no one has been charged since
		
Click to expand...

I know that, but I'm sure if a rule at start of season said that the panel would be in place and that their decision would be used then clubs would be binded by it. The fa and FIFA dig their heels in only plenty of rulings (fletcher missing cl final for example). I remember Chelsea fans and players actually giving drogba grief one game. Maybe more fans should do that. Every time Suarez, Young, Ramirez, Oscar et all dive a chorus of boos ringing out May change things.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe if they bought the rule into affect at start of season as opposed to retrospectively then clubs would have no way to complain. Plus when a player winks after said dives their guilt is a bit more obvious.
		
Click to expand...

What ever happened to the marching forward 10yds for descent like in Rugby, I've never heard it was removed or do the ref's just not bother with it any more?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I know that, but I'm sure if a rule at start of season said that the panel would be in place and that their decision would be used then clubs would be binded by it. The fa and FIFA dig their heels in only plenty of rulings (fletcher missing cl final for example). I remember Chelsea fans and players actually giving drogba grief one game. Maybe more fans should do that. Every time Suarez, Young, Ramirez, Oscar et all dive a chorus of boos ringing out May change things.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly - would certainly need to be water tight to implement 

Fans won't boo their own players if they see dives because at the game you don't have the 20 replays to analyse to see if there was contact or not


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			What ever happened to the marching forward 10yds for  descent like in Rugby, I've never heard it was removed or do the ref's  just not bother with it any more?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was removed because sometimes it was done on purpose so that players of that era, such as David Beckham, ended up too close to the goal to get the ball both over the wall and under the bar.
Direct free kicks are easier to score from when they are 25yds out as opposed to 18yds out.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Players should just man up & stop rolling round on the floor like little girls. To go down holding your leg like you've been shot,then jumping up & sprinting 2 seconds later is pathetic. Maybe the managers should have a word with their players. 
Refs should certainly be booking more players for it. 

The Real v Bayern tie should be a good one. The 2nd leg tends to be better in CL knock out tho. 
I have to laugh at people questioning Chelsea's tactics in the CL when they're the only English team left in it


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			What ever happened to the marching forward 10yds for descent like in Rugby, I've never heard it was removed or do the ref's just not bother with it any more?
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll hopefully have that solved after this wc as they're trialling the temp spray that lasts approx 30 seconds be disappearing.

do'h saw the 10 yard bit at free kicks and got ahead of myself. There's also the 6 seconds for keepers.........


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Possibly - would certainly need to be water tight to implement 

Fans won't boo their own players if they see dives because at the game you don't have the 20 replays to analyse to see if there was contact or not
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea fans certainly booed that antics of didier. Maybe not the dive itself but all the theatrics that follow.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Anyone who is caught Diving should be red carded ! That would stop it but you will get all the liberals saying what if the ref is wrong .=== Well refs get a lot wrong=== its just blatant cheating like shirt pulling in the area give a penalty and they wont do it, let them do it and they wont stop. ===I am a Liverpool fan and watch Skrytil every week thinking the ref must have seen that. ==But he is not the only one .=== The Ramires elbow / forearm smash was a disgrace and anyone who does this should get a SIX game ban auto.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just about with this. I'd be prepared to restrict it to diving in the Penalty area though. That way the game could be stopped (and reviewed?) as it's either a Penalty or/and Red Card.

The Skyrtil (and others) style cheating is my other gripe. Plenty of opposition attackers are doing equivalent though - corners can be chaotic/hilarious to watch! And I can remember seeing a striker (won't name) just put his head down and walk/barge straight into a defender during preparation for a cornet/free kick too! So it's not always the defender to blame/at fault.

A sin-bin for such cheating could well be a good solution!

As asked a couple of times..what's happened with the Ramires incident? Surely it hasn't been ignored/resolved as seen and dealt with!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I'm just about with this. I'd be prepared to restrict it to diving in the Penalty area though. That way the game could be stopped (and reviewed?) as it's either a Penalty or/and Red Card.

The Skyrtil (and others) style cheating is my other gripe. Plenty of opposition attackers are doing equivalent though - corners can be chaotic/hilarious to watch! And I can remember seeing a striker (won't name) just put his head down and walk/barge straight into a defender during preparation for a cornet/free kick too! So it's not always the defender to blame/at fault.

A sin-bin for such cheating could well be a good solution!

As asked a couple of times..what's happened with the Ramires incident? Surely it hasn't been ignored/resolved as seen and dealt with!
		
Click to expand...

We also need consistency,I've seen Fellaini blatantly elbow opponents twice this season & escape unpunished.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			We also need consistency,I've seen Fellaini blatantly elbow opponents twice this season & escape unpunished.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for consistency.

And I would also like the FA 'out' of the Ref having dealt with it on the field to be removed as well. At least for certain offences - and without it being a criticism of way the Ref handled it. If a Yellow Card was given for an offence that, on review, is a Red Card one, then there should be no issue raising it to a Red imo. It works the other way - where appeals can cancel a Red!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			We also need consistency,I've seen Fellaini blatantly elbow opponents twice this season & escape unpunished.
		
Click to expand...

No no zabeleta bounced his chin off fellainis elbow ..... :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I'm all for consistency.

And I would also like the FA 'out' of the Ref having dealt with it on the field to be removed as well. At least for certain offences - and without it being a criticism of way the Ref handled it. If a Yellow Card was given for an offence that, on review, is a Red Card one, then there should be no issue raising it to a Red imo. It works the other way - where appeals can cancel a Red!
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree with that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I'm all for consistency.

And I would also like the FA 'out' of the Ref having dealt with it on the field to be removed as well. At least for certain offences - and without it being a criticism of way the Ref handled it. If a Yellow Card was given for an offence that, on review, is a Red Card one, then there should be no issue raising it to a Red imo. It works the other way - where appeals can cancel a Red!
		
Click to expand...

The FA dont deal in common sense :smirk:


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2014)

Despite the score Bayern look good. Keep the ball like Barcelona, but at a higher tempo. They also get crosses in, and there is plenty of goalmouth action. I know I would rather watch their style of football than Barcelona's. Slightly ironic considering who their manager is, but I imagine he is intelligent enough to let them play the Bayern way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Despite the score Bayern look good. Keep the ball like Barcelona, but at a higher tempo. They also get crosses in, and there is plenty of goalmouth action. I know I would rather watch their style of football than Barcelona's. Slightly ironic considering who their manager is, but I imagine he is intelligent enough to let them play the Bayern way.
		
Click to expand...

Just need the ballerina to stay on his feet 

The only thing that i believe Bayern miss at times is a spearhead striker - Lewondonski next year will take them up a level


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Just seen peps post match interview, seems that even he can't accept defeat gracefully with his sly doping at the 'athletes'. Madrid, much like Chelsea employed the tactics required on the night and got the result. 

At at least both ties will be spectacles next week.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Just seen peps post match interview, seems that even he can't accept defeat gracefully with his sly doping at the 'athletes'. Madrid, much like Chelsea employed the tactics required on the night and got the result. 

*At at least both ties will be spectacles next week*.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bet on it!


*Slime*.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			I wouldn't bet on it!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Been working long shifts this week so that's my excuse but I managed to fall asleep in one and then during the the rerun of the other which is a new pb


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			I wouldn't bet on it!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Theyll be spectacles, maybe not exciting ones. But last year the 2nd legs were dead rubbers.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Theyll be spectacles, maybe not exciting ones. But last year the 2nd legs were *dead rubbers*.

Click to expand...

And there's just nothing worse than one of those!


*Slime*.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			And there's just nothing worse than one of those!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2014)

Real Madrid into the final with a very impressive performance 

They will take some stopping !


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2014)

It's definitely a Real V Chelsea Final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			It's definitely a Real V Chelsea Final.
		
Click to expand...


Would never discount Atletico with the way they have managed to grab wins these season


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

I reckon Atletico would make it a more entertaining final tbh, fingers crossed its an all Spanish affair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I reckon Atletico would make it a more entertaining final tbh, fingers crossed its an all Spanish affair. 

Click to expand...


 there is always the hope


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



 there is always the hope
		
Click to expand...

Now now Phil, play nice. Lol

Normally I'd want the English team to do well (exception being Man Utd), but after the way Chelsea played in the Bayern final......well, I'd prefer an all Spanish affair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Now now Phil, play nice. Lol

Normally I'd want the English team to do well (exception being Man Utd), but after the way Chelsea played in the Bayern final......well, I'd prefer an all Spanish affair.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not into this "English" team in the CL so want them to do well for England

I actually prefer them all to get knocked out 

Would like to see Atletico win because it makes a change from the Reals and Barces and Bayerns and Liverpool's winning it


----------



## c1973 (Apr 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not into this "English" team in the CL so want them to do well for England

I actually prefer them all to get knocked out 

Would like to see Atletico win because it makes a change from the Reals and Barces and Bayerns and Liverpool's winning it 

Click to expand...

I'm a bit like that with the Scottish teams tbf.  

As long as they ain't playing Barca, Bayern or Juve I'll usually want a team from our island to win (with one or two exceptions mind you).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I'm a bit like that with the Scottish teams tbf.  

As long as they ain't playing Barca, Bayern or Juve I'll usually want a team from our island to win (with one or two exceptions mind you).
		
Click to expand...

Used to like teams like AC and Juve but all the bribery in recent years has left a very bitter taste 

Believe Juve should have been banned for a good ten years for European Comps


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

IF, big IF Atletico get to the final, will it be the first time that 2 teams from the same city have contested a European final?


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, I beleive so.


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 30, 2014)

Go on Chelsea :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Go on Chelsea :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Oops


----------



## ger147 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oops...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			IF, big IF Atletico get to the final, will it be the first time that 2 teams from the same city have contested a European final?
		
Click to expand...

I think so, the closest outside of that that I can think of is AC Milan V Juventus. Turin is just down the road from Milan.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think so, the closest outside of that that I can think of is AC Milan V Juventus. Turin is just down the road from Milan.
		
Click to expand...

Think Porto and braga may have contened one too.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheers, I wasn't sure about that. 

Chelsea not out of this yet though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2014)

Better game than first leg. Chelsea in spot of bother


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Double oops


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 30, 2014)

This would be an awful loss for Chelsea at home 

Glad I backed Athletico


----------



## Birchy (Apr 30, 2014)

What the hell was Etoo doing 

Chelsea have lost this with some shocking defending


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

Eden Hazard appears to be the new Arjen Robben. 
I'm frightened of moving the telly in case he falls over again!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

That'll be that then.
A Madrid v Madrid final.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Treble Oops 

Madrid Final it is


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Treble Oops 

Madrid Final it is
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're gutted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I bet you're gutted. 

Click to expand...

Truly heartbroken :fore:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 30, 2014)

Very bad day at the office. Whist British teams are now no longer based on British players I still can think of nothing worse than an all Spanish final. The dirty tricks, diving and general messing about does not leave me enamoured but I will still watch though. Good luck to Athletico they played and defended better than Chelsea and I don't want Ronaldo winning.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 30, 2014)

Chelsea have been dominated, Madrid look very comfortable and look like the home team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Very bad day at the office. Whist British teams are now no longer based on British players I still can think of nothing worse than an all Spanish final.* The dirty tricks, diving and general messing about does not leave me enamoured* but I will still watch though. Good luck to Athletico they played and defended better than Chelsea and I don't want Ronaldo winning.
		
Click to expand...

yeah cos there wouldve been none of that if Chelsea had been in the final PMSL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2014)

Wonder what spin Mr Mourinho will put on this one?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			Very bad day at the office. Whist British teams are now no longer based on British players I still can think of nothing worse than an all Spanish final.* The dirty tricks, diving and general messing about does not leave me enamoured *but I will still watch though. Good luck to Athletico they played and defended better than Chelsea and I don't want Ronaldo winning.
		
Click to expand...


But Chelsea won't be there


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 10239

Click to expand...

:rofl: Is that the Chelsea centre half? Might be missing for a few games, looks a nasty injury that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2014)

Decent effort from Chelsea,but not quite good enough. But you've got to be in it to win it. No shame in going out to Athletico.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 30, 2014)

fundy said:



			yeah cos there wouldve been none of that if Chelsea had been in the final PMSL
		
Click to expand...

Hope it doesn't stain your trousers


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone with more silverware than Jose this season....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Someone with more silverware than Jose this season....


View attachment 10240

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Brilliant - coffee over the I pad moment


----------



## c1973 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Decent effort from Chelsea,but not quite good enough. But you've got to be in it to win it. No shame in going out to Athletico.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. That's a pretty decent team that knocked you out there and I won't be surprised if they win it, in fact I'll be surprised if they don't.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl::rofl:

Brilliant - coffee over the I pad moment
		
Click to expand...

Thought u would like it! &#128521;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Absolutely. That's a pretty decent team that knocked you out there and I won't be surprised if they win it, in fact I'll be surprised if they don't.
		
Click to expand...

I think Real will win it,Ronaldo just seems on a different planet to anyone else at the minute. Should be a good final.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2014)

#tacticalgeniusmyarse

Although at least it made for a watchable game this week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Flood warning for London


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

Chelsea got what they deserved tonight ................ squat!
Totally outplayed tonight, I thought it would be closer, in fact I put it down as a 1-1 draw, hey ho.


*Slime*.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy chappy  I've turned Â£5 into Â£130 with two bets since Sunday!!!

I would be looking at my dream Scotty now if it wasn't the misses birthday on Monday and a holiday to pay off tomorrow :angry:


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 30, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Happy chappy  I've turned Â£5 into Â£130 with two bets since Sunday!!!

I would be looking at my dream Scotty now if it wasn't the misses birthday on Monday and a holiday to pay off tomorrow :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Your fault for telling her you won or that you were even putting the bet on in the first place.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Happy chappy  I've turned Â£5 into Â£130 with two bets since Sunday!!!

I would be looking at my dream Scotty now if it wasn't the misses birthday on Monday and a holiday to pay off tomorrow :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Don't be a fool ....................... buy her a Scotty in case she takes up golf in her old age, in the mean time, ask her if you could possibly borrow her putter for a while .


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Happy chappy  I've turned Â£5 into Â£130 with two bets since Sunday!!!

I would be looking at my dream Scotty now if it wasn't the misses birthday on Monday and a holiday to pay off tomorrow :angry:
		
Click to expand...

You should have lumped on Chelsea on Sunday at 4/1,printing money & my biggest win of the season


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2014)

Chelsea were seriously disappointing. Hazard wasted on the left and fell asleep defending. Luiz was had one of his 'playing in his beach shoes' game. Atletico were highly organised, efficient and worthy winners.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 30, 2014)

Slime said:



			Don't be a fool ....................... buy her a Scotty in case she takes up golf in her old age, in the mean time, ask her if you could possibly borrow her putter for a while .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It does have some bling in it... I could say they are precious stones :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			It does have some bling in it... I could say they are precious stones :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That is just utterly gorgeous.


*Slime*.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Flood warning for London

View attachment 10241

Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Flood warning for London

View attachment 10241

Click to expand...

hope gerrards not in London, he might lose his footing..........


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2014)

Not going to say they got what they deserved, but the big blue bus tactic backfired on them. At that stage of the CL to play the first and not get an away goal, or even try to get one is a dangerous game to play.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 1, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Not going to say they got what they deserved, but the big blue bus tactic backfired on them. At that stage of the CL to play the first and not get an away goal, or even try to get one is a dangerous game to play.
		
Click to expand...

Which is odd, because many would have us believe it was a tactical masterclass in the first leg. I have nothing against Chelsea, up until the equaliser I thought they played quite well, but the sooner the media realise that putting 11 men behind the ball and hoping for a mistake or to nick a goal in games you aren't expected to win ISN'T the work of a tactical mastermind the better it will be for football as a whole.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 1, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Someone with more silverware than Jose this season....


View attachment 10240

Click to expand...


And a few others at present arsene Brendan Roberto et al other than Manuel.....


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Which is odd, because many would have us believe it was a tactical masterclass in the first leg. I have nothing against Chelsea, up until the equaliser I thought they played quite well, but the sooner the media realise that putting 11 men behind the ball and hoping for a mistake or to nick a goal in games you aren't expected to win ISN'T the work of a tactical mastermind the better it will be for football as a whole.
		
Click to expand...

I find it funny that when West Ham do it to Chelsea as they can't match them at their game it's negative football and is killing the game, but when Jose does it teams that Chelsea cant match at their game he's a tactical mastermind.  

Nothing to do with the fact that the press are in thrall to Jose as he fills up a few back pages or a few minutes on the sports reports for them


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I find it funny that when West Ham do it to Chelsea as they can't match them at their game it's negative football and is killing the game, but when Jose does it teams that Chelsea cant match at their game he's a tactical mastermind.  

Nothing to do with the fact that the press are in thrall to Jose as he fills up a few back pages or a few minutes on the sports reports for them

Click to expand...

i think their is a slight difference in that west ham during that game had no intention to even cross the half way line. Chelsea set up first to not lose, and then to try and get a win. It's not worked this time, but I think to question Jose record is a bit naive. I think he knows that without a striker they can't go toe to toe with anyone. If they get one next year it could be different.


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i think their is a slight difference in that west ham during that game had no intention to even cross the half way line. Chelsea set up first to not lose, and then to try and get a win. It's not worked this time, but I think *to question Jose record is a bit naive*. I think *he knows that without a striker they can't go toe to toe with anyone*. If they get one next year it could be different.
		
Click to expand...

His record is not in question, it's the rubbish that comes out of his mouth that's making him look stupid.
So, if he knows his strikers are not good enough, why did he loan out Lukaku almost immediately after saying 'he's going nowhere'?


*Slime*.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			His record is not in question, it's the rubbish that comes out of his mouth that's making him look stupid.
So, if he knows his strikers are not good enough, why did he loan out Lukaku almost immediately after saying 'he's going nowhere'?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

well his comment that is being compared to is the performance by west ham in comparison to his teams recently. IMO they're different because Chelsea look to counter and west ham looked to defend without attack. For all the complaints by pool fans recently, facts renin that game they didn't have a shot of note til 2nd half. Re Lukaka he obv doesn't rate him, he looks to be wrong on that. But all managers make bad calls on players. That said, performing at Everton or WBA has a lot less pressure than at Chelsea. Maybe he doesn't think he has the temperament for a top four club?

I do think he spouts rubbish on occassion but that's a tactic used as a diversion. Much like Fergie did for years and Rodgers does now when he takes the blame for a pourous defence. Managers always deflect attention, I'm just curious why so much is made of mourinho doing it. I cannonly assume it's envy.


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			well his comment that is being compared to is the performance by west ham in comparison to his teams recently. IMO they're different because Chelsea look to counter and west ham looked to defend without attack. For all the complaints by pool fans recently, facts renin that game they didn't have a shot of note til 2nd half. Re Lukaka he obv doesn't rate him, he looks to be wrong on that. But all managers make bad calls on players. That said, performing at Everton or WBA has a lot less pressure than at Chelsea. Maybe he doesn't think he has the temperament for a top four club?

I do think he spouts rubbish on occassion but that's a tactic used as a diversion. Much like Fergie did for years and Rodgers does now when he takes the blame for a pourous defence. Managers always deflect attention, I'm just curious why so much is made of mourinho doing it. *I can only assume it's envy.*

Click to expand...

I think an awful lot of criticism of both managers and players is based on this.
The ammount of crap Ronaldo got when a United player was laughable. I'd like to know of any supporter who wouldn't want Ronaldo at their club ............................... just one. Then I'd like them to justify that call!
Mourinho, in my opinion, is a nasty, petulant, classless individual who's tactical ability cannot be doubted, unfortunately.


*Slime*.

P.S. It was great to see Terry in tears again though!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think an awful lot of criticism of both managers and players is based on this.
The ammount of crap Ronaldo got when a United player was laughable. I'd like to know of any supporter who wouldn't want Ronaldo at their club ............................... just one. Then I'd like them to justify that call!
Mourinho, in my opinion, is a nasty, petulant, classless individual who's tactical ability cannot be doubted, unfortunately.


*Slime*.

P.S. It was great to see Terry in tears again though!
		
Click to expand...

i agree on both counts. Being a fan of a smaller club it's a lot easier to admire players as a neutral. The Ronaldo critics are hilarious. His record is as good as anybody's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			i think their is a slight difference in that west ham during that game had no intention to even cross the half way line. Chelsea set up first to not lose, and then to try and get a win. It's not worked this time, but I think to question Jose record is a bit naive. *I think he knows that without a striker they can't go toe to toe with anyone*. If they get one next year it could be different.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the striker line that keeps getting peddled doesn't wash 

When Maureen arrived they already had 

Torres - Â£50mil
Ba - Â£10 mil
Lukaku -Â£17mil ( after add ons )

Plus Schurrle was arriving for Â£18 mil

So that's 4 forwards he had to pick from 

He then sent Lukaku on loan and brought in Etoo 

So he has strikers at the club - more strikers than we have got , more than most


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think an awful lot of criticism of both managers and players is based on this.
The ammount of crap Ronaldo got when a United player was laughable. I'd like to know of any supporter who wouldn't want Ronaldo at their club ............................... just one. Then I'd like them to justify that call!
Mourinho, in my opinion, is a nasty, petulant, classless individual who's tactical ability cannot be doubted, unfortunately.


*Slime*.

P.S. It was great to see Terry in tears again though!
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Ronaldo - would have someone with his ability at the club but just don't like his attitude 

I think he is a classless cry baby who is also very selfish on the pitch 

Would take Messi over him every day of the week.


----------



## Piece (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Flood warning for London

View attachment 10241

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Piece said:



View attachment 10249

View attachment 10250

Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Piece (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

My favourite though: (note - does have an implied swear word!):


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Piece said:



			My favourite though: (note - does have an implied swear word!):

View attachment 10251

Click to expand...

:rofl:

That's quality


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't like Ronaldo - would have someone with his ability at the club but just don't like his attitude 

I think he is a classless cry baby who is also very selfish on the pitch 

*Would take Messi over him every day of the week.*

Click to expand...

I think most Liverpool supporters would ........................... I wonder why?


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think most Liverpool supporters would ........................... I wonder why?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

NOt me, I would take Ronaldo over Messi.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think most Liverpool supporters would ........................... I wonder why?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Because I believe Messi is the better footballer :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (May 1, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Which is odd, because many would have us believe it was a tactical masterclass in the first leg.
		
Click to expand...

Or a calculated gamble that they could outscore Atletico in the 2nd leg. I found it hard to believe that they could shut them out for a second game, so Chelsea would need to score at least twice. He took a chance IMO and it has backfired. If he had tried to get a goal in Madrid then they could have had the luxury of an away goal. 

When I say get a goal I do not meen go for it and risk getting hammered, but at least when the chance to attack happened then have a go and see if they could get an away.

Either wa ythe y are out now. If they had got through then it would have been good tactics in Madrid, but they got knocked out so maybe they where not. But that is football, you make your decisions and then have to take it on the chin if they do no work.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but the striker line that keeps getting peddled doesn't wash 

When Maureen arrived they already had 

Torres - Â£50mil
Ba - Â£10 mil
Lukaku -Â£17mil ( after add ons )

Plus Schurrle was arriving for Â£18 mil

So that's 4 forwards he had to pick from 

He then sent Lukaku on loan and brought in Etoo 

So he has strikers at the club - more strikers than we have got , more than most
		
Click to expand...

They could have 50 strikers and still have more than you. I'll re word it. As they don't have a world class striker they can't go head to head. Torres may have cost Â£50m but he clearly isn't any good anymore, should mourinho persist with him just because if price tag. Same as ba and etoo are stop gaps. 

Mourinho has only bought etoo who has done ok in spells. If Chelsea sign cavani or someone and don't ruin another striker then I'll hold my hands up and say it's all mourinho a fault. But at then Ite their strike force is not top 4 material.and that's not just down to his tactics


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			They could have 50 strikers and still have more than you. I'll re word it. As they don't have a world class striker they can't go head to head. Torres may have cost Â£50m but he clearly isn't any good anymore, should mourinho persist with him just because if price tag. Same as ba and etoo are stop gaps. 

Mourinho has only bought etoo who has done ok in spells. If Chelsea sign cavani or someone and don't ruin another striker then I'll hold my hands up and say it's all mourinho a fault. But at then Ite their strike force is not top 4 material.and that's not just down to his tactics
		
Click to expand...

Don't need a world class striker to win the CL :thup:


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't like Ronaldo - would have someone with his ability at the club but just don't like his attitude 

I think he is a classless cry baby who is also very selfish on the pitch 

Would take Messi over him every day of the week.
		
Click to expand...

I have read some ridiculous posts in my time but that takes the gold medal.

Anyone would think there was a bit or resentment/bitterness in that post if they didn't know better.....:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I have read some ridiculous posts in my time but that takes the gold medal.

Anyone would think there was a bit or resentment/bitterness in that post if they didn't know better.....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't realise it was ridiculous to show a differing opinion about a player 

I don't like Ronaldo - what is the problem with that ?


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I didn't realise it was ridiculous to show a differing opinion about a player 

I don't like Ronaldo - what is the problem with that ?
		
Click to expand...

Questioning his attitude on the pitch and 'very selfish' on the pitch.

The red tinted bitterness oozes from more and more of your posts.

The guy is without doubt the best player on the planet at this moment in time and you don't get that label with a questionable attitude or by being a greedy sod.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Questioning his attitude on the pitch and 'very selfish' on the pitch.

The red tinted bitterness oozes from more and more of your posts.

The guy is without doubt the best player on the planet at this moment in time and you don't get that label with a questionable attitude or by being a greedy sod.

Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don't like his attitude and believe he is a selfish player - again don't see what's wrong with that :mmm:

Sorry can you tell me what opinion I should have about Ronaldo if I can't have my own


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't need a world class striker to win the CL :thup:
		
Click to expand...

True, but I would suggest the remarks towards Chelsea aren't based simply on the CL. You can have the best team in world and not always work. 

But by that logic it's all down to luck. IMO mourinho personality aside is a very good/great manager. He employs tactics that some may or may not like. But when he has his entire squad together I'll judge him then.


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I don't like his attitude and believe he is a selfish player - again don't see what's wrong with that :mmm:

Sorry can you tell me what opinion I should have about Ronaldo if I can't have my own 

Click to expand...

Fire on then. 110% wide of the mark with that but well done for believing the jackanory that your mind has produced.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			True, but I would suggest the remarks towards Chelsea aren't based simply on the CL. You can have the best team in world and not always work. 

But by that logic it's all down to luck. IMO mourinho personality aside is a very good/great manager. He employs tactics that some may or may not like. But when he has his entire squad together I'll judge him then.
		
Click to expand...

Judge managers on how they adapt their tactics and their squad 

Pellegrini has arrived and has managed to get his tactics working with the squad , Pep over at Bayern , Blanc and PSG , Ancelotti at Madrid even BR at Liverpool - managers that have moulded the squad to fit his tactics or have adjusted the tactics to fit the squad. 

Maureen should also be judged as each season goes by - it appears he has arrived , spent money , and haven't improved - last season was 3rd and a European trophy - this season it looks like 3rd and no trophy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Fire on then. 110% wide of the mark with that but well done for believing the jackanory that your mind has produced.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You appear to fail to realise that other people can have a differing opinion regardless of what you believe. 

That's the good thing about opinions :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Judge managers on how they adapt their tactics and their squad 

Pellegrini has arrived and has managed to get his tactics working with the squad , Pep over at Bayern , Blanc and PSG , Ancelotti at Madrid even BR at Liverpool - managers that have moulded the squad to fit his tactics or have adjusted the tactics to fit the squad. 

Maureen should also be judged as each season goes by - it appears he has arrived , spent money , and haven't improved - last season was 3rd and a European trophy - this season it looks like 3rd and no trophy
		
Click to expand...

 
All those squads you've mentioned have very good / world class strikers. Mourinho can't magically make Torres the player once was. His tactics so far this year have got him results against the likes of liverpool and city so he's not doing too bad. In most of the games i've watched of chelsea's they have had strikers mis absolute sitters. Think back to last week at anfield, would torres of old squared to ba? No of course not, but he has zero confidence now.

The clubs you mentioned, Bayern, won league at a canter, no real surpirse. Pep didn't look to have adapted them too well midweek. PSG have a free run at the french title and Madrid will probably finish 2/3 in la liga. thats no improvement.

Put Torres and Ba in place of Suarrez and Sturridge and would BR tactics still have you challenging. Goals win games, clean sheets help and chelsea are the best at them, but without the goals (which a new striker may bring) they were always gonna struggle.

I also presume that if you were to finish 2nd this year, then 3rd next year you'd be asking for br's head as you hadn't improved?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			All those squads you've mentioned have very good / world class strikers. Mourinho can't magically make Torres the player once was. His tactics so far this year have got him results against the likes of liverpool and city so he's not doing too bad. In most of the games i've watched of chelsea's they have had strikers mis absolute sitters. Think back to last week at anfield, would torres of old squared to ba? No of course not, but he has zero confidence now.

The clubs you mentioned, Bayern, won league at a canter, no real surpirse. Pep didn't look to have adapted them too well midweek. PSG have a free run at the french title and Madrid will probably finish 2/3 in la liga. thats no improvement.

Put Torres and Ba in place of Suarrez and Sturridge and would BR tactics still have you challenging. Goals win games, clean sheets help and chelsea are the best at them, but without the goals (which a new striker may bring) they were always gonna struggle.

I also presume that if you were to finish 2nd this year, then 3rd next year you'd be asking for br's head as you hadn't improved?
		
Click to expand...

I do say to people "never presume" 

The point I was trying to make is Maureen is supposed to be a "top class tactician" - he wins trophies no doubt and has tactics that stifle opponents but if Maureen was that good a tactician then surely he would have adjusted his tactics to get round the fact he spent millions on players but in striker.

In 05 Rafa had a poor squad - no world class striker and a first 11 full of holes but he managed to adjust his tactics to get the best out of the squad and won the CL. The top coaches adjust their tactics to fit the squad - Maureen is a top man manager - that there is no doubt - but I don't believe as a tactician he is at the top


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do say to people "never presume" 

The point I was trying to make is Maureen is supposed to be a "top class tactician" - he wins trophies no doubt and has tactics that stifle opponents but if Maureen was that good a tactician then surely he would have adjusted his tactics to get round the fact he spent millions on players but in striker.

In 05 Rafa had a poor squad - no world class striker and a first 11 full of holes but he managed to adjust his tactics to get the best out of the squad and won the CL. The top coaches adjust their tactics to fit the squad - Maureen is a top man manager - that there is no doubt - but I don't believe as a tactician he is at the top
		
Click to expand...

Istanbul was a magical night and a one off. You were 3 down and it could have been worse. Yes tactics came into it. But so did a hell if a lot of luck. 

Mourinho has won top trophies in 3 countries, breaking records along the way. The fact you refer to him as Maureen shows that your dislike for him is evident in your judgement of him. I'm not sure what tactics you could employ when you have no goal getter in your team. Surely te best tactics would be to keep clean sheets and try and score the one you need. Something he has based Chelsea on this year.

He took Porto and won the CL, surely that's as big as Liverpool's win? Making him as good as Rafa? For everybad result he has, he has many more good. He was unbeaten at home in league footy for close to a decade, surely that's a bit better than just man management?


**** 4 countries


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Istanbul was a magical night and a one off. You were 3 down and it could have been worse. Yes tactics came into it. *But so did a hell if a lot of luck. *

Mourinho has won top trophies in 3 countries, breaking records along the way. The fact you refer to him as Maureen shows that your dislike for him is evident in your judgement of him. I'm not sure what tactics you could employ when you have no goal getter in your team. Surely te best tactics would be to keep clean sheets and try and score the one you need. Something he has based Chelsea on this year.

He took Porto and won the CL, surely that's as big as Liverpool's win? Making him as good as Rafa? For everybad result he has, he has many more good. He was unbeaten at home in league footy for close to a decade, surely that's a bit better than just man management?


**** 4 countries
		
Click to expand...

On that note "im oot" :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I do say to people "never presume" *

The point I was trying to make is Maureen is supposed to be a "top class tactician" - he wins trophies no doubt and has tactics that stifle opponents but if Maureen was that good a tactician then surely he would have adjusted his tactics to get round the fact he spent millions on players but in striker.



In 05 Rafa had a poor squad - no world class striker and a first 11 full of holes but he managed to adjust his tactics to get the best out of the squad and won the CL. The top coaches adjust their tactics to fit the squad - Maureen is a top man manager - that there is no doubt - but I don't believe as a tactician he is at the top
		
Click to expand...

Is that so when yuo contradict yourself you have a get out clause? Or are you above hypocrisy?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On that note "im oot" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So you had no luck in that game. My dear you are a funny one Phil. Enjoy your day Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Is that so when yuo contradict yourself you have a get out clause? Or are you above hypocrisy?
		
Click to expand...


When have I ever said anything about asking for managers heads ? When did I suggest that Maureen should be sacked because he didn't improve Chelsea position from last season ? 

If we finish 2nd this season and 3rd next season then the team have gone backwards one place 

Can you point out the hypocrisy please ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When have I ever said anything about asking for managers heads ? When did I suggest that Maureen should be sacked because he didn't improve Chelsea position from last season ? 

If we finish 2nd this season and 3rd next season then the team have gone backwards one place 

Can you point out the hypocrisy please ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, let me reword it. Will you consider br a failure in comparison to his peers if you drop a place?

re hypocrisy, let's see. Rafa wins champions league with unfancied pool and is master tactician, mourinho does it with Porto and is only a man manager? 

Or maybe, Chelsea play anti football under mourinho because they counter attack and managed to upset poor


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When have I ever said anything about asking for managers heads ? When did I suggest that Maureen should be sacked because he didn't improve Chelsea position from last season ? 

If we finish 2nd this season and 3rd next season then the team have gone backwards one place 

Can you point out the hypocrisy please ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, let me reword it. Will you consider br a failure in comparison to his peers if you drop a place?

re hypocrisy, let's see. Rafa wins champions league with unfancied pool and is master tactician, mourinho does it with Porto and is only a man manager? 

Or maybe, Chelsea play anti football under mourinho because they counter attack and managed to upset poor  old Liverpool last weekend, yet when you played counter attack under Rafa I presume (sorry to do that again) still supported Liverpool and didn't campaign for the anti football to end?

uou don't like mourinho, I get it. You don't like Chelsea I get that too. I also understand why, they're rivals you're not meant to like rivals. I Just think that belittling every little thing is amusing, like saying mourinho doesn't have tactical nous as he lost a match, even tho he has won countless trophies with big and small clubs as favourites and as underdogs. 

Now ow in sure you have an answer to all this, but as you've pointed out in the past. I only support Southampton so I wouldn't understand so I wouldn't worry about trying to explain it to me. 

Anyway, I belive your "ooot". I'll now unsubscribe from this as I've just finished decorating and I reckon my time would be better spent watching it try. Adios!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok, let me reword it. Will you consider br a failure in comparison to his peers if you drop a place?

re hypocrisy, let's see. Rafa wins champions league with unfancied pool and is master tactician, mourinho does it with Porto and is only a man manager? 

Or maybe, Chelsea play anti football under mourinho because they counter attack and managed to upset poor
		
Click to expand...


When did I say anything about "failure" or say that Maureen is "only" a man manager ?! 

You keep "re wording" things but stop presuming and stop suggesting I'm saying things I haven't.

Exhausted it now 

Maureen - best man manager in football , highly successful but isn't IMO a master tactician but can get the job done 

Hopefully that will answer any further re wordings you may have 

Anyway 

Do like this pic seen on Twitter


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say anything about "failure" or say that Maureen is "only" a man manager ?! 

You keep "re wording" things but stop presuming and stop suggesting I'm saying things I haven't.

Exhausted it now 

Maureen - best man manager in football , highly successful but isn't IMO a master tactician but can get the job done 

Hopefully that will answer any further re wordings you may have 

Anyway 

Do like this pic seen on Twitter 

View attachment 10263

Click to expand...


Yes yes I know, you're the best fans in the world.i get it.  It's a sham the plastic flags aren't clearly in vision To make it more emphatic.  
Since when did i say mourinho was a master tactician?  I said he's a great manager, for me that encompasses all facets of his style. All I've said is I think your opinion or dislike of him is clouding your opinion of his ability. 

I shall no longer presume things, but I will expect be to be treated the same if you were to under achieve next season.


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 10263

Click to expand...

I took those photographs .
The Liverpool one was taken as the Liverpool players came just out before the game.
The Chelsea one was taken about an hour before the game.

I'm glad you like them Phil :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (May 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The point I was trying to make is Maureen is supposed to be a "top class tactician" - he wins trophies no doubt and has tactics that stifle opponents but if Maureen was that good a tactician then surely he would have adjusted his tactics to get round the fact he spent millions on players but in striker.

The top coaches adjust their tactics to fit the squad - Maureen is a top man manager - that there is no doubt - but I don't believe as a tactician he is at the top
		
Click to expand...

A couple of semi-contradictions to my mind in the above.

Maureen does change his tactics and these changes do tend to get results, so in that way I can at least that he is a good tactician, even if the media exaggerate his 'ability' somewhat. He's also relatively predictable, though last night's changes did seem to come earlier than I would have expected. That 'tactic' didn't turn out to be too good, but a bit of good luck, rather than bad, in that 'one minute that changed the game' (though I don't really think it did) would have been seen as brilliance!

For a 'top man manager', he doesn't seem to be able to inspire his strikers out of their 'slump'! That was something ORN actually seemed to have a gift for - or were they simply given more opportunities from the 'tactics'!

There does come a point when you have to admit that the 'better team on the night' won - and Chelsea were definitely outplayed imo. Whether that is the better team overall, injuries and suspensions included, is something only a league with them both in and playing the same number of games would really show imo. And that's where Liverpool's EPL result is slightly cheapened imo - as would ManU's performance next year if, by some minor miracle, that happens.

I actually think the 'cause' of the loss was not getting a goal in the away leg. That, in effect, forced them to open up in the home one, which rather played into AMs hands. Whether they were capable of getting that goal really depended on the attributes of the respective buses!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2014)

Slime said:



			I took those photographs .
The Liverpool one was taken as the Liverpool players came just out before the game.
The Chelsea one was taken about an hour before the game.

I'm glad you like them Phil :thup:.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Just shows some people believe anything :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...-Ronaldo-pays-for-boy-s-life-saving-treatment
Class personified


----------



## c1973 (May 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...-Ronaldo-pays-for-boy-s-life-saving-treatment
Class personified
		
Click to expand...

Yep, say what you want about the guy that's nice to see.


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.express.co.uk/news/showb...-Ronaldo-pays-for-boy-s-life-saving-treatment
Class personified
		
Click to expand...

What an attitude.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2014)

Dodger said:



			What an attitude.

Click to expand...

Hahaha I don't even know what you mean


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2014)

Been announced that from 2015 the winners of the Europa league will automatically qualify for the Champions league.


----------



## freddielong (May 3, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Been announced that from 2015 the winners of the Europa league will automatically qualify for the Champions league.
		
Click to expand...

Finally there is a point to the Europa league


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Finally there is a point to the Europa league
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my thinking aswell mate.


----------

